# Sob



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

Just traded in my Outback 21RS for a Sunset Trail ST28BH. I guess this officially makes me an SOB. I would like to thank all of you for the great advice over the last year and a half. You all made my transition from a tent to a travel trailer a wonderful experiance. I would also like to thank you for this great website. It is loaded with knowledge and was easy to find when I needed it.

I wish you all safe travels, and I will be sure to say hello whenever I see an Outback at any of the destinations I travel to.

Jason


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CW2Jason said:


> Just traded in my Outback 21RS for a Sunset Trail ST28BH. I guess this officially makes me an SOB. I would like to thank all of you for the great advice over the last year and a half. You all made my transition from a tent to a travel trailer a wonderful experiance. I would also like to thank you for this great website. It is loaded with knowledge and was easy to find when I needed it.
> 
> I wish you all safe travels, and I will be sure to say hello whenever I see an Outback at any of the destinations I travel to.
> 
> Jason


Once an Outbacker.....

Always an Outbacker!


----------

